

Superhero Laundry Pickup Startup Experiment  - prbuckley
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/11/superhero-laundry-founders-launch-startup-to-prove-a-point-then-shut-it-down-once-they-succeed/

======
prbuckley
Instead of shutting down these guys should contact this company...

[https://laundrylocker.com/](https://laundrylocker.com/)

and see if they can sell/partner with them.

